# GTP's. What licence?



## ge_morgan (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey,

I was wondering what licence is required to own Green Tree Python's in QLD.
Is a recreational wildlife licence all you need or do you have to apply to own international reptiles??

Thanks


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah i thought the same thing a while ago and got reply's saying international licence from a few people that breed them 
but u can have 2 with out breeding and no other restricted ones. if thats hard for u to understand what i just say im sure someone else will explain it


----------



## D3pro (Nov 6, 2010)

Advance req can get you all that you want. Or just two on a standard


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 6, 2010)

You can keep 2 restricted reptiles on a rec. license in QLD. For example: 1 GTP and 1 woma or 2 womas or 2 GTPs. You cannot breed under a normal license...


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah i know i did not word it right big deal!!!!!!! new here but not to herp keeping ok


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Nov 6, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> yeah i know i did not word it right big deal!!!!!!! new here but not to herp keeping ok


 
Wow, unwarranted response much?

Read what others write, and you may actually understand it...no one was attacking you.


----------



## hornet (Nov 6, 2010)

so what would happen if you had 2 woma's on a rec licence and they bred? Would you have to upgrade or would you be fine as long as you sold them all off?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 6, 2010)

i got a PM about saying anythink on any thread after i posted on this one sorry if any one posting on here if u took that wrong


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Nov 6, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> i got a PM about saying anythink on any thread after i posted on this one sorry if any one posting on here if u took that wrong


 
Try reading over your posts to ensure that they make some sense before posting them. If your posts are not clear, it will cause confusion.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 6, 2010)

Hornet, as far as I am aware if your pythons were to breed you would have to update / upgrade the license before they hatched, seeing as in most cases breeding is done on purpose I'm not sure whether they would fine you or not, however if you did not upgrade your license and sold them i would say that you would be receiving a fine... Or that's what makes sense to me anyway


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 6, 2010)

out of curiosity how does one upgrade and what does it entitle you to keep?


----------



## cris (Nov 6, 2010)

An interesting question considering most keep exotic GTP's who actually has the international licence? Its my understanding it is required for any number of exotic GTP's while natives are restricted and you could keep 2 on a rec licence(if not keepiong other restircted sp.) 

I have found talking to DERM is about as accurate as flipping a coin, that said you cant talk to those who wrote the stupid rules or anyone who understands them. I have found that they try to be very helpful but they can only read the same ambiguous laws that everyone can read.

Hornet, in that case you just need to pay up and get the expensive licence, not sure if they still call it specialist, but that what they used to call it. You only need endorsement for keeping Elapids, maybe only the dangerous ones, but no one actually knows if you can keep less harmful species on a rec licence, its a bit like flipping a coin as mentioned above as to the answer they give.


----------



## ge_morgan (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been doing some research and i found out that on a recreational licence you can own 2 restricted animals which include Native GTP's. The reason you can only own 2 is because they are classed as "near threatened" and any near threatened or threatened reptiles are classed as restricted regardless of the nativity.

You cannot own any exotics on a recreational licence. You can apply you a international licence for $13.80 on top of your recreational licence which allows you to own exotic GTP's. (unsure of amount)

If you want to own more than two restricted reptiles you can apply for a restricted licence which costs $185.80

(information and prices are based Qld rules)

and Cris you cant keep any elapids on a rec. licence dangerous or not


----------



## cris (Nov 6, 2010)

ge_morgan said:


> and Cris you cant keep any elapids on a rec. licence dangerous or not


 
Im curious as to how you have reached this conclusion, i have been told by DERM that i can keep marsh snakes on a rec licence, although to start with they said i couldnt and called me back 45 minutes later to say i could. I havnt got any yet but if/when i do i will probably get the endorsement first just to avoid any hassles.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder how many ppl say they have native greens when infact they have exotic GTP......So if you have two Greens and want more you need to get the restricted licence,same would apply if they were breed...


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 7, 2010)

My understanding, about the non native GTP's is that you require an international license [in QLD.]. 
There are two entries for this license 1/ Eclectus parrot [NG] form 2/ non-native GTP's l think l paid $65.00 for five years, my other understanding is native [Aus.] GTP's [2] go on a normal [recreational license] anymore and you require an upgrade to the specialist license although l believe its had a name change a little while back.....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## ge_morgan (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry, i may have been wrong.
Based on the information on the licence itself and the wildlife management 2006 document it looks like you can keep any number of elapids except for the following;

black snakes
broad-headed snakes
brown snakes
Collett’s snake
copperheads
death adders
eastern small-eyed snake 
rough scaled snake
taipans
tiger snakes


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2010)

ge_morgan said:


> Sorry, i may have been wrong.
> Based on the information on the licence itself and the wildlife management 2006 document it looks like you can keep any number of elapids except for the following;
> 
> black snakes
> ...


 
Yeah, that was always my understanding, untill i heard differant from various experienced people including secondhand words from people who were in charge of licensing. Anyway didnt mean to hijack the thread and im busy enough without marsh snakes for now.


----------

